# something other than dicyclomine



## BABO (Aug 20, 2002)

About a year ago I was prescribed dicyclomine for IBS, primarily to help with horrible flatulence. I stopped taking it because I found it was inconsistent. My doctor told me to increase my fiber, which was made the flatulence worse. At the suggestion of members here, I just switched from Metamucil to citragel. I have an appointment with a gastro md in about a month, but I was wondering if there is something other than dicyclomine I could try or perhaps something over the counter in the meantime.


----------



## ibspeck (Oct 2, 2002)

Depending on how bad the symptoms are in your case, I have been using (a prescription) 5 mg. of diazepam 4 x day for a few days when I have an "attack". It has antispasmodic properties & it works for me. Good luck


----------

